# Steve's haircut



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a pic of Steve's haircut that I did myself! I think he looks pretty cute! There are just a few spots where I butchered him, but it'll grow. I used clippers on his neck and body, left the legs and tail long and scissor cut his head.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:dothewave:OMG he is adorable. Oh I wish I could play with him Celeta!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just finished bathing Penny. She was spayed couple weeks ago so she didn't even mind a bath this time. He is SO DARN CUTE!
it's so hard to believe he was once a rescue. I know they are all cute cleaned up and all, still its just amazing the beautiful pets out there to be adopted. Well, you know what I'm trying to say! have a great weekend.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a full body pic. Sorry, it's with my cell phone and he wasn't being super cooperative.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I just finished bathing Penny. She was spayed couple weeks ago so she didn't even mind a bath this time. He is SO DARN CUTE!
> it's so hard to believe he was once a rescue. I know they are all cute cleaned up and all, still its just amazing the beautiful pets out there to be adopted. Well, you know what I'm trying to say! have a great weekend.


Aww, thank you Kandis! He's a funny little dude. Our three would have a blast. Steve is the same size as your two put together so it would be a fair wrestling match!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You really did a great job!!! He really looks adorable


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Super cute! I love that face too! You did good!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

There's my FLUFFY boy!!!! Great job, Celeta!!!!! We are so on the same page-- I just got my clippers in the mail a few days ago and can't wait to try them on Obi after his next bath on Monday . I have been only scissoring him so I'm excited to try a shorter cut on him. Awesome job


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> You really did a great job!!! He really looks adorable


Thank you!! I was pleasantly surprised at the results




edelweiss said:


> Super cute! I love that face too! You did good!


Thanks, Sandi - I love that face, too!



hoaloha said:


> There's my FLUFFY boy!!!! Great job, Celeta!!!!! We are so on the same page-- I just got my clippers in the mail a few days ago and can't wait to try them on Obi after his next bath on Monday . I have been only scissoring him so I'm excited to try a shorter cut on him. Awesome job


I made sure he's still fluffy! If I can do it you can do it! It wasn't as difficult as I thought. Luckily Steve is very cooperative when it comes to this stuff because it took me a while, I didn't want to cut too much so I had to keep going back and cutting more. It's kinda fun!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You did a great job!!! Steve looks so handsome!! I used to be a hairdresser, but I have never tried to give any of my dogs a cut. I should of tried it with some of my more laid back ones, not this group that I have now!!!;except Violet!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

You did a great job. He looks adorable. I wish I could get Pipper to sit still and I could cut his. It would save a lot of money.


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome job....he looks so adorable. You did a super job. I tried to trim Daisy May 1 times and boy it was hard....I ended having to take her in and get fixed. He has such a sweet face.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow...he looks great! Better than a lot of professional cuts I've seen! I'm sure you love having your beautiful Maltese, but don't you miss the mini-sheepdog just a bit?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Celeta, you did a super job. Steve looks adorable and I don't see any butchering. I have never tried cutting myself but now that I look at what a great job you did, I just might try it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow Celeta! Steve looks great! I tried to cut Phoebe one time and cried for two days. You really did an amazing job!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Celeta, Steve looks absolutely adorable!! :wub: What a great cut!!! It looks professional!!

And Steve, you are just so darn precious!! I just want to cuddle you like the teddy bear you look like!! :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He looks so cute. You did an awesome job!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve is one handsome dude!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, what a great job you did...he is just adorable.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow Celeta, you sure did a great job on Steve, he looks so handsome! :wub: Can i send Chloe and Noelle to you to get groomed, they'll be there this week. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve is a handsome fellow! You did a good job with the clippers and scissors.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> You did a great job!!! Steve looks so handsome!! I used to be a hairdresser, but I have never tried to give any of my dogs a cut. I should of tried it with some of my more laid back ones, not this group that I have now!!!;except Violet!!


Oh Deb, you could totally do it, but then again, your fluffs seem to like to stir it up! But with #4 coming, those grooming bills are going to get 'spensive!



pippersmom said:


> You did a great job. He looks adorable. I wish I could get Pipper to sit still and I could cut his. It would save a lot of money.


I hope! The initial investment was high, but I figure if I save three trips to the groomer my clippers and scissors are paid for. It's not that hard, you'd be surprised.



lovemyfluffs said:


> Awesome job....he looks so adorable. You did a super job. I tried to trim Daisy May 1 times and boy it was hard....I ended having to take her in and get fixed. He has such a sweet face.


Well, don't think I wasn't prepared to have to take him in with my tail between my legs, begging for the groomer to fix my mess!



LoveLucy said:


> Wow...he looks great! Better than a lot of professional cuts I've seen! I'm sure you love having your beautiful Maltese, but don't you miss the mini-sheepdog just a bit?


I miss the sheepdog! But that look will be back in no time! He's a dirty boy needing frequent baths so this is much easier! But now, he almost looks more like a bichon than a maltese. But we'll still pretend he's a maltese. :thumbsup: 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Celeta, you did a super job. Steve looks adorable and I don't see any butchering. I have never tried cutting myself but now that I look at what a great job you did, I just might try it! :thumbsup:


Thank you thank you. There are a couple of spots where there are chunks of hair gone where I got a little "aggressive" with the clippers, but nothing terrible. Go for it!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Wow Celeta! Steve looks great! I tried to cut Phoebe one time and cried for two days. You really did an amazing job!


Well Phoebe is a little fancier than Steve. He's a mess!



lmillette said:


> Celeta, Steve looks absolutely adorable!! :wub: What a great cut!!! It looks professional!!
> 
> And Steve, you are just so darn precious!! I just want to cuddle you like the teddy bear you look like!! :wub:


He'd love a snuggle from his Auntie Lindsay!



babycake7 said:


> He looks so cute. You did an awesome job!!


Thank you Hope!



Ladysmom said:


> Steve is one handsome dude!


Steve is blushing. He's getting the big head now.



TLR said:


> Wow, what a great job you did...he is just adorable.


Thanks, Tracey! He's pretty cute when he doesn't smell like a decaying reptile.



mysugarbears said:


> Wow Celeta, you sure did a great job on Steve, he looks so handsome! :wub: Can i send Chloe and Noelle to you to get groomed, they'll be there this week. :HistericalSmiley:


Send them on! Just not Miss Kelly. She's too precious! It would be like sending the Duchess of Cambridge to Super Cuts! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh steve your sooo cute! You better look out because one day I'm going to come there and load you in my car! Good job on the cut he looks fabulous!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! I think you did a great job! He looks adorable!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve looks so adorable...as always I think you did a great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Wow... you did a great job!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You did a great job Celeta, Steve looks snugably soft and fluffy! I just love Steve. I am impressed, is there anything you can't do?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Aww, thank you Kandis! He's a funny little dude. Our three would have a blast. Steve is the same size as your two put together so it would be a fair wrestling match!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



Celeta,
Sam the Man and Pen Pen (their wrestling names :HistericalSmiley say BRING IT ON STEVIE BOY, we been working out, so we are ready for ya !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Celeta, you are too modest. You did a topnotch job on the handsome little guy. It takes me several days before a haircut in complete. In fact, Ray still has one leg with longer hair.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

ThatBrunette said:


> Steve is a handsome fellow! You did a good job with the clippers and scissors.


Thank you!



*Missy* said:


> Oh steve your sooo cute! You better look out because one day I'm going to come there and load you in my car! Good job on the cut he looks fabulous!


Come on out to Allen and play! Steve would jump in your car, but you'd bring him back I have a feeling.



pammy4501 said:


> Wow! I think you did a great job! He looks adorable!!


Thank you Pam!! I tried. I'd KILL for a coat like your babies have, but we're doin' the best we can with what we've got! LOL!



Snowbody said:


> Steve looks so adorable...as always I think you did a great job.:thumbsup:


Thank you Susan! Ditto my quote from above about the nice coat. Tyler's is to die for.



LizziesMom said:


> Wow... you did a great job!


Thank you Lizzie's Mom!



LuvMyBoys said:


> You did a great job Celeta, Steve looks snugably soft and fluffy! I just love Steve. I am impressed, is there anything you can't do?


I can't catch a ball to save my life! I'm thinking since Steve is so fluffy his coat is pretty forgiving. He is very snuggly though, when he doesn't smell like a decaying carcass.



SammieMom said:


> Celeta,
> Sam the Man and Pen Pen (their wrestling names :HistericalSmiley say BRING IT ON STEVIE BOY, we been working out, so we are ready for ya !


Bring it! Steve is good friends with a boxer/lab mix, she manhandles him and has toughened him up quite a bit.



Sylie said:


> Celeta, you are too modest. You did a topnotch job on the handsome little guy. It takes me several days before a haircut in complete. In fact, Ray still has one leg with longer hair.


Sylie, I have to say you are the one who inspired me after I saw what a great job you did on Mimi! Of course it takes you forever, you're dealing with a work of art that's the result of years of painstaking and carefully selected breeding, I'm just dealing with Steve. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> You did a great job!!! Steve looks so handsome!! I used to be a hairdresser, but I have never tried to give any of my dogs a cut. I should of tried it with some of my more laid back ones, not this group that I have now!!!;except Violet!!





Sylie said:


> Celeta, you are too modest. You did a topnotch job on the handsome little guy. It takes me several days before a haircut in complete. In fact, Ray still has one leg with longer hair.


Ha ha! Poor Ray!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

you did a great job! He looks really good!


----------

